# Fet - no heartbeat



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi again Peter,
Sorry to be a pain...few more questions for you.

As you know I have just had my 6 week scan yesterday and they have said there was no sack or heartbeat. I have read that if there is no heartbeat it could be due to poor egg quality. Do you think this is correct and would the hopsital check the quality of the eggs before they fertilise them?
Also I have read that if women keep miscarrying they are advised to take baby aspirin. Does this help maintain the pregnancy?? and if so, why didn't my hospital prescribe it to me.

Thanks so much Peter

Nancy


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



nancy said:


> Hi again Peter,
> Sorry to be a pain...few more questions for you.
> 
> As you know I have just had my 6 week scan yesterday and they have said there was no sack or heartbeat.
> ...


----------

